# Image mixer 3 for Panasonic



## sky25 (Oct 13, 2007)

When I load the video clips from my Panasonic into Image mixer 3 software and then attempt to save the file, I receive an error message "Failed Creating File" when it attempts to convert it to MPEG. Any help with this will be greatly appreciated, I have been trying to save some edited video for days!


----------



## terencezavier (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi sky25,

What DVD you were using is it DVD-R or DVD+R ? I think the program works well with DVD+R only based on other users who had been using their Sony camcorder. 

Anyway if you've succeeded, kindly let me know how it was done because I'm having the same camcorder and software as yours and may encounter the same problem as you one day.


----------



## sky25 (Oct 13, 2007)

Unfortunately I never resolved the issue and started using Microsoft Movie Maker instead.


----------



## sassygsd (Feb 28, 2008)

This may be a little late for you, but in the hopes that it helps someone else...your file is too big for the amount of RAM you have. After 2 hours arguing with support from Panasonic, that was the answer, even though my computer is running 1gb RAM. Try removing some music or captioning boxes, and you'll find that the problem will resolve. 

Because of this problem, I'm in the process of researching better programs for video editing. Good luck.


----------



## bernie157 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Image mixer 3 for Panasonic - create file failed*

I am trying to save edited video using Imagemixer3 and getting the same error message. I have a 1 GHz processor, 1.5 GB Ram, and 260 GB HD (most of which is empty). After getting the message a couple of times, I saved the project and rebooted, thinking that RAM might have been fragmented. I still get the same message.

I have edited, saved, and created DVDs with other projects that I think were bigger and/or had many more clips.

I guess I am going to try MS Moviemaker or Ulead VideoStudio which I haven't used before.

Bernie


----------

